# Live Seawolf Park Cam



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is a link for anyone is interested in seeing one of the spots at seawolf park. It is nice to be able to see the current conditions from afar.

There are a few folks out this am and if you look close you can see the flaties on the stringer. Job well done folks.

Happy Thanksgiving to all !

Captain Dave

http://www.galveston.com/webcams/seawolf/frameset.html


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Bet they are freezing their (&@& off. Just think the Port of Houston wants to take that park away.


----------

